# Shorts in the summer



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Jean shorts, tenners, short socks and old cotton shirts with no sleeves, ala Larry the cable guy. 

I don't even own workboots I can wear above 20 deg.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Our crew wears shorts from May to November-December. Its a tough guy contest... First person to wear jeans is out.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

My shirt progression:
1st) Gray with black letters: looked like sweating pigs in the heat
2nd) Red with gold letters: had a few too many fireman comments
Now) dark blue with white letters: had for a few yrs., love 'em


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> My shirt progression:
> 1st) Gray with black letters: looked like sweating pigs in the heat
> 2nd) Red with gold letters: had a few too many fireman comments
> Now) dark blue with white letters: had for a few yrs., love 'em


One thing I've learned from working in the heat for many years is to always wear white or light colors when you can. I only purchase white Beefy-T shirts.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

My wife wanted me to get white with blue ink, but I was afraid they'd always look dirty. That's why I went with the dark blue.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have polos too that only I wear on occasion. They're thicker so,not too often.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Shorts all Summer for the last 28 years. I've rolled the skin off my shins so many times, hair won't grow on the scar tissue. Still prefer that over sweat soaked shoes and 20 lb. wet pants.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I just switched form having 100% cotton tees for years to the 100% polyester shirts sort of like an under armor but not tight. I'll never go back to cotton. Use to have a wet shirt all day long. Little pricey but happy with them. By 4pm your pits stink like chit but at least im dry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I was thinking I'm going to try those shirts. 


But this was a deal breaker. :laughing:


NYGUTTERGUY said:


> By 4pm your pits stink like chit but at least im dry. :thumbsup:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I sweat a lot and the green cap speed stick works for me, even being outside in the sun all day.

They have an Irish spring scent that works great too


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> I sweat a lot and the green cap speed stick works for me, even being outside in the sun all day.
> 
> They have an Irish spring scent that works great too


If your like me and shower every Thursday whether you need it not, you should be fine.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

When I was in law enforcement, I was a training instructor and used to go to other departments around the country for training. Each time, we would exchange patches.

We should do something like that here, only exchange t-shirts.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> I was thinking I'm going to try those shirts.
> 
> 
> But this was a deal breaker. :laughing:


They will send you a free sample to check it out for sizing. Switched to different deodorant and keep a spare on with me in the truck.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> They will send you a free sample to check it out for sizing. Switched to different deodorant and keep a spare on with me in the truck.


Can you give up the company name? I'm willing to give them a shot, as long a little foo-foo will fix things up.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Can you give up the company name? I'm willing to give them a shot, as long a little foo-foo will fix things up.


company was called 4imprint.com.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been in my old gym shorts for the summer and am loving it. Nothing binding and staying cool.

Also been soaking a bandana and wearing it. People say I look like a boy scout leader but yesterday we finished sheathing a garage roof and it was about 96 here which is 20 degrees higher than normal and I felt pretty good.

Then I got home and felt nauseous :whistling

http://instagram.com/p/rlZC0yq-8k/?modal=true


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

shorts year round ...flip flops in the summer:thumbsup:


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Timuhler said:


> I've been in my old gym shorts for the summer and am loving it. Nothing binding and staying cool. Also been soaking a bandana and wearing it. People say I look like a boy scout leader but yesterday we finished sheathing a garage roof and it was about 96 here which is 20 degrees higher than normal and I felt pretty good. Then I got home and felt nauseous :whistling http://instagram.com/p/rlZC0yq-8k/?modal=true


Go, Tim, go!


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

I wear shorts until it gets below 10C... I far prefer wearing a good sweater with shorts than long pants. Keeps things ventilated. Wear steel toed (actually composite) shoes unless I'm working outside in mud/snow.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I'll boot your tennis shoes, flip flops, and shorts off my job. It's just not professional. 

Long pants and steel toes. Man up and look the part.


----------

